
Cloudsweeper - jessaustin
https://cloudsweeper.cs.uic.edu/
======
xauronx
Interesting results. I decided to trust a random post with all of my emails on
my main email account. Turns out I could get hurt pretty bad if someone got
access to my account. It was like $29.00 or something. Kind of neat I guess.

Found 400+ plain text passwords but I noticed a good number of them were from
spam emails.

------
waitwhatwhoa
I'm the faculty member on this research project. I'd be happy to answer any
questions in this thread if people have them.

